# Mast Tractor Sales Opinions



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Looking for a replacement utility tractor. Anyone have any dealings with Mast Tractor Sales. Positive or negative opinions appreciated.

https://www.masttractor.com/default.htm


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Bought a tractor from them years ago, when they were small. Good tractor, fair price.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have never dealt with Mast, but I have noticed that they keep quite a few clean low hour tractors.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 7740 (Dec 1, 2019)

I haven't purchased from them personally, but know a few who have. Always heard good about them.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I know a couple of guys that have purchased tractors there. I never heard any complaints. They are about 25 miles from us.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I bought a JD 6420 from Mast several years ago sight unseen and was extremely pleased with the purchase. It was priced a little on the higher end but considering the condition and hours it wasnt too out of line and I was given a very fair trade value on a tractor I had. They do seem to clean their tractors up to sell but don't appear to try to hide anything by painting over or anything like that. I would definitely purchase from them again.

Hayden


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

I was just there last week, and the place is clean as a whistle. Very nice looking late model tractors. What I was looking at was very fairly priced.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

FarmerCline said:


> I bought a JD 6420 from Mast several years ago sight unseen and was extremely pleased with the purchase. It was priced a little on the higher end but considering the condition and hours it wasnt too out of line and I was given a very fair trade value on a tractor I had. They do seem to clean their tractors up to sell but don't appear to try to hide anything by painting over or anything like that. I would definitely purchase from them again.
> 
> Hayden


Glad to hear you got a fair trade. Did they move off their price much?


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

I bought a tractor from them 2 years ago they gave me a very good price on my trade. I’m in NY it was sight unseen for both of us. They trucked it to me and picked up my trade. When they delivered tractor it was immaculate it was cold they had the tractor hooked up to a generator to the block heater. Was very pleased with them and would have absolutely no problem buying from them again. They did move a little on the price also. Good luck


----------

